# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ответы 1С:Профессионал по администрированию систем на базе платформы 1С:Предприятие 8

## SHAOGAI

Ответы на вопросы по книге "Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена 1С:Профессионал по администрированию систем на базе платформы 1С:Предприятие 8" на май 2020 г. Не дорого, пишите почту я с вами свяжусь

----------


## gas2000

Добрый день, по чем?

----------


## Роман_Ходор

Где искать твою почту?

----------

